# Heresy Online's Themed Painting Contest 2011 - Session 1



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

*Heresy Online's Themed Painting Contest 2011 - Session 1*​ 
Ok folks, here it is. For all of you who pm'd me, asked me in threads, etc, I have started up the first session of 2011's Themed Painting competitions. Head on over to the following link to check it out and get your entries going:

Heresy Online's Themed Painting Contest 2011 - Session 1


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

*one more odd question*

what do u mean by direct links


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

When users refer to a direct link, they are referring to a link given from one website to another website that is clean of tracking scripts or redirects.

In this case you will need a direct link to an image,
This can be achieved by coping the URL of the image you are wanting to use from a image hosting site like flicker or photobucket and then clicking on the insert image icon on this site and pasting the copied image URL.

Hope this helps.


----------

